# To remembrance "Forgotten" Defenders of KhoramShahr !!!



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2017)

1- Ebrahimi, Najaf /// 2- Eslami, Fathollah /// 3- A'yanee, Hosein /// 4- Agaah, Hamid /// 5- Baqer-Zadeh, Seyed Hasan /// 6- Baraati, Mohammad /// 7- Bokrayee, Hosein /// 8- Bonyadi, Rahim /// 9- Bee-Ryia, Kurosh /// 10- Bayati, Mohammad /// 11- Bidaki, Hosein /// 12- Biran-vand, Morteza /// 13- Parand-Avar, Jamshid /// 14- Pur Rooh-al-amin, Asqar /// 15- Pur Yahya Zadeh, Reza /// 16- Taak Shahr, Mostafa /// 17- Jaami, Ali Asqar /// 18- Jafari Behjat Abadi, Ali /// 19- Jamali, Habibollah /// 20- Jokanee, Asqar /// 21- Haji Pur, Reza /// 22- Hosein Zadeh, Seyed Mohammad Baqer /// 23- Hoseini, Seyed Mohammad Hasan /// 24- Hoseini, Seyed Masoud /// 25- Hoseini, Seyed Karim /// 26- Hoseini, Seyed Qodratollah /// 27- Hamzeh-Nejad, Mohammad /// 28- Dasht-ban, Hosein /// 29- Dash -e Bayat, Mohammad Soleiman /// 30- Dam-saaz, Hamid /// 31- Deh-Moradi, Khan-Ali /// 32- Dehqan, Mehrdad /// 33- Dehqan, Jahangir /// 34- Rajabi, Ali Akbar /// 35- Rahmaan-Owlaad, Mohammad Reza /// 36- Rahmati, Hosein /// 37- Rahimi, Mohammad /// 38- Raf'at Pur, Dariush /// 39- Rafiq, Jafar /// 40- Ramezani, Ahmad /// 41- Ranjbar, Mohammad /// 42- Roohi, Hosein /// 43- Zare Kamel, Qolam-Reza /// 44- Zare'ee, Qolam-Hosein /// 45- Zavvareh, Mohammad /// 46- Sakhayee, Alireza /// 47- Sokhan-Var, Ahmad /// 48- Soleimani, Mohammad Reza /// 49- Sanglaji, Mohammad Reza, 50- Sharafi, Naser ///






51- Sha'banee, Esmail /// 52- Shahbaazi, Kurosh /// 53- Sheikhi-Zadeh, Qolam /// 54- Shir-Mohammadi, Bahman /// 55- Saberi, Hamid /// 56- Sadeqi, Keramatollah /// 57- Safa, Mohammad Ali /// 58- Safa, Abbas Ali /// 59- Safari, Javad /// 60- Samadi Movaqqar, Hooshang /// 61- Abbasi, Abolfazl /// 62- Abdollahi Nanva Pisheh, Ali /// 63- Edalat, Nematollah /// 64- Azizi, Rasool /// 65- AsgarZadeh, Khosrow /// 66- Qolami, Rahman /// 67- Qolamian, Majid /// 68- Fadayee, Abbas Ali /// 69- Faraahaani, Naser /// 70- Qasem Pur, Akbar /// 71- Qamsari, Hamid /// 72- Quchanloo, Mostafa /// 73- Qavi-del, Naser /// 74- Kargar Jahromi, Qasem /// 75- Kazemi, Mohammad Reza /// 76- Karimi, Mohammad Jafar /// 77- Karimi, Mohsen /// 78- Karimian, Ali /// 79- Komaraji, Mohammad Reza /// 80- oodarzi, Esmail /// 81- Gowhari, Sadeq /// 82- Mehrabi, Ahmad /// 83- Moaghegh Jokaee, Ali Asqar /// 84- MohammadZadeh, Ali Akbar /// 85- Mohit Qaraee, Saeed /// 86- Mokhtari Gadachgani, Mohammad /// 87- Moradi, Eskandar /// 88- Moradi Tarshizi, Mohammad Reza /// 89- Mazrooee, Karim /// 90- Mazinani, Qolam-Reza /// 91- Moosa-Zadeh, Jamshid /// 92- Molayee Jafroodi, Rahmat /// 93- Mirzaee, Ali /// 94- Naseri, Mohammad Mahdi /// 95- Najafi, Noebakht /// 96- Negarestani, Mansour /// 97- Navaiee, Mahmood /// 98- Nowroozi, Asqar /// 99- Nowroozi Fard, Aziz /// 100- Niazi, Mahmood ///






101- Vaseqi, Valioallah /// 102- Vafayee Moghadam, Abdollah /// 103- Valeed Abadi, Amir /// 104- Hashemi, Mahdi

all names mentioned above, were from 1st Marine Bn.

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

http://ajashohada.ir/Upload/Photo/6000867.jpg

Nav-Ostovar Dovvom Takaavar Daryaiee *Eslami MahmoodAbadi, Fathollah
*
DoB: 12 Bahman 1338 - Kerman, Kerman Province, Iran

KIA: 11 Mehr 1359 - KhoramShahr, Khuzestan Province, Iran​


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

http://static5.cloob.com//public/user_data/album_photo/1504/4511748-b.jpg

Navban Yekom Takaavar Daryaiee *Agaah, Hamid
*
DoB: 01 Shahrivar 1335 - Tehran, Tehran Province, Iran

KIA: 08 Mehr 1359 - KhoramShahr, Khuzestan Province, Iran​


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

http://ajashohada.ir/Upload/Photo/6203655.jpg

Mahnavi Yekom Takavar Daryaiee *Barati, Mohammad
*
DoB: 01 Farvardin 1339 - Khomein, Markazi Province, Iran

KIA: 12 Mehr 1359 - KhoramShahr, Khuzestan Province, Iran​


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

http://yadshohada.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/مرتضی-بیرانوند.jpg

Navban Yekom Takaavar Daryaiee *Biranvand, Morteza
*
DoB: 01 Farvardin 1336 - Borujerd, Loresan Province, Iran

KIA: 30 Mehr 1359 - KhoramShahr, Khuzestan Province, Iran​


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

http://ajashohada.ir/Upload/Photo/5800175.jpg

Mahnavi Sevom Takaavar Daryaiee *Parandavar, Djamshid
*
DoB: 03 Dey 1339 - Astaneh, Gilan Province, Iran

KIA: 16 Mehr 1359 - KhoramShahr, Khuzestan Province, Iran​


----------

